# unicorn fabric?



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am beginning to sew my Christmas gifts. My MIL loves fairies and unicorns, so I want to make her an apron or blanket out of that kind of fabric. I have looked online and have only found one print that I didn't like that much. Does anyone know where I could get a selection of fabric like this. Maybe a fantasy fabric place?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=wiz00076

and I have fabric with fairies on it from Timeless Treasures Fabrics Inc. Patter#CM8596. But, it's about 3 years old and I didn't get anything google searching that pattern number.

Angie


PS: Use your embroidery machine - or mine....

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.emblibrary.com/el/searchresults.aspx?search=unicorn

take a look at these, we could buy one and I can make squares to send to you to make a quilt top or whatever.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My husband and I look at that embroidery library, and we love the Moonlight unicorn, the prancing unicorn and the unicorn pair. Wouldn't they look cool on glitterly black or dark purple material? I thought I could make a wall hanging with that, and add different materials with it. I don't have a machine, but if I bought them for you ,are they re-useable? I mean could you keep them for your own library and use them again? Not sure if they are a pattern or the floss or both. I hope you could use them again for your trouble. If they aren't maybe I could buy you a couple of them, that you have been wanting.

PS You are the sweetest person on earth


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC -they are reusable. So I can download at anytime, and also, keep them on a disc for later.

I'll PM you and work out the details.

Angie


----------

